# Tegu Kissing



## dragonmetalhead (Aug 13, 2011)

So I was chilling with Kodo and he was flicking his tongue in my. I was flicking it back in my best reptile fashion since I'm a dork and I find it amusing.  Next thing I know, there is a forked tongue on top on my nonforked tongue. Let's just say I now know have firsthand knowledge on what the inside of a tegu's mouth tastes like. That's not even the scariest part . . . HE'S A BETTER KISSER THAN MY EX-GIRLFRIEND!!!!!!!


----------



## Neeko (Aug 14, 2011)

Not sure about reptiles and bacteria but birds/parrots can get bad bacteria from humans mouth. I'm sure a once mistake won't do much and I'm sure you don't plan on making it a regular thing to do even if he's better then your ex.


----------



## jdpFL (Aug 14, 2011)

Lmao dragon! After watching mine scarf down raw chicken necks, etc...(I don't eat meat)....I think I have no desire to get that friendly. That's some tegu loooove! Haha! Too funny.


----------



## Gedy (Aug 14, 2011)

Hahaha  Im so not going to try that with my tegu, but its nice to hear you love eachother that much


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 14, 2011)

lol that's something i would have kept to myself. But my bp flicks its tongue in my ear when ever she is on my neck. Never fails....


----------



## james.w (Aug 14, 2011)

That is an easy way to contract salomenella.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 14, 2011)

Strange_Evil said:


> lol that's something i would have kept to myself. But my bp flicks its tongue in my ear when ever she is on my neck. Never fails....



to add to that i rarely ever hold my snakes, like once a month when i am cleaning.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't intend on doing it again. It was so gross. I was just tongue flicking at him to be silly; I didn't actually think we'd touch tongues. I simply thought it was an amusing story and I wanted to share it with my fellow tegu enthusiasts.


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 14, 2011)

I've done that with my dogs, well not tongue to tongue. I'd make kissey faces with Riley and one time she licked the inside of my lip... EW. I thought your share was funny, I wouldn't make it a habit though!


----------



## Neeko (Aug 14, 2011)

I mimiced a snake flicking its tongue once when I was young.... Short story I got bit and wind be doing that again. It let go immediately.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Neeko said:


> I mimiced a snake flicking its tongue once when I was young.... Short story I got bit and wind be doing that again. It let go immediately.



Ouch! What a terrible place to get bitten by a snake. What species, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Neeko (Aug 15, 2011)

It was w 3 foot, boa columbian. It just bit and let go barely bled. I was more shocked at my stupidity to not see it coming -.- sometime I don't think


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Aug 15, 2011)

A cool story nonetheless, Neeko.


----------

